# Poland?? is here somebody from my country??



## parysek (Feb 28, 2005)

hi im looking for  somebody from my country. Im from Poznan


----------



## mpdc (Feb 28, 2005)

parysek said:
			
		

> hi im looking for  somebody from my country. Im from Poznan


Sorry no.  HOWEVER arent there camps that have been saved in Poland?  is it possible to request photos of a camp?  We have the Holocust museum here, however I would if possible like to see photos of an actual camp.


----------



## Corry (Feb 28, 2005)

There are quite a few people on here from poland!!!  Just take a look around the site!  Or, you could go to the member list and click on the location heading at the top of the list, and find people from poland there.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Parysek  Pozdrowienia ze Szczecina  a poza tym witaj na forum  ok ok I'll skip back to english - guys don't think that I'm talking something on you


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 2, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Hi Parysek  Pozdrowienia ze Szczecina  a poza tym witaj na forum



"This forum sucks, stay away"

Mentos! how could you!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 24, 2005)

xmetal... you don't understand? shame on you  joke


----------



## chrisu002 (Apr 11, 2005)

born bread than moved away but still polish jak tam


----------



## santino (Apr 13, 2005)

actually Wrocek, but live in Austria.
howdy.


----------



## bartmika (Apr 26, 2005)

parysek said:
			
		

> hi im looking for  somebody from my country. Im from Poznan



pozdrowienia ze Skierniewic  tzn miedzy Lodzia a Warszawa...

thanks


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 26, 2005)

Bartmika welcome to the Polish club of TPF  czesc Szczecin pozdrawia


----------



## raider (Apr 27, 2005)

szcsefkjld efejhgfo weacvbfogi aasdf wpozzc.,ce

vie gehts!

ok - you got me - does that say anything?


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 27, 2005)

> szcsefkjld efejhgfo weacvbfogi aasdf wpozzc.,ce



nope... nothing  you should start Polish language classes because your spelling is really BAD


----------

